# LED Light strips or sticks



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

I am thinking of changing the lights on one of my smaller tanks from CFL bulbs to LED. Amazon has a huge selection of LED light strips or sticks that can be mounted on the hood with suction cups. 
I have some plants, mostly anubias, vals, wisteria and moss. What do I have to look for? I have no idea about lighting, always used what came with the tank. 
Any information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

What size tank?


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

Its a gallon.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Pretty much any small led will do then. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

waterlilly said:


> Its a gallon.


Oh my goodness! I wasn't wearing my glasses! Sorry, it's a 10 gallon.


----------



## claramax600 (Dec 9, 2019)

Can you tell me your tank size? because on Christmas promo codes, I saw many LED lights in different sizes according to our need, I don't know you search there or not, but I recommend you to go there and check because of its a season of Christmas, people eagerly looking deals on LED lights, go there before they sold out.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Some work great growing houseplants too in the darker seasons.


----------



## botia (May 18, 2010)

waterlilly said:


> I am thinking of changing the lights on one of my smaller tanks from CFL bulbs to LED. Amazon has a huge selection of LED light strips or sticks that can be mounted on the hood with suction cups.
> I have some plants, mostly anubias, vals, wisteria and moss. What do I have to look for? I have no idea about lighting, always used what came with the tank.
> Any information is greatly appreciated.


Hi Ive had very hood success with this nicrew light. For 15 more you can get a ramp timer for it..
18oo lumens.


----------



## hemaye (Nov 25, 2019)

Would you be able to reveal to me your tank size? since on Christmas promotion codes, I saw many LED lights in various sizes as per our need, I don't have any acquaintance with you search there or not, however I prescribe you to go there and check as a result of its a period of Christmas, individuals energetically looking arrangements on LED lights, go there before they sold out.


----------



## botia (May 18, 2010)

hemaye said:


> Would you be able to reveal to me your tank size? since on Christmas promotion codes, I saw many LED lights in various sizes as per our need, I don't have any acquaintance with you search there or not, however I prescribe you to go there and check as a result of its a period of Christmas, individuals energetically looking arrangements on LED lights, go there before they sold out.


I have 2 of those lights over a 18 inch high 16G . That is considered a very high light tank and needs co2 to keep it balanced . They are 1 lumen per watt. Some of my plants grow an inch per day and thats on a ramp timer with peak output from 11-3 ish


----------

